# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Ζευγαρώστρα για καναρίνι

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Έχω τις τελευταίες μέρες στο νου μου να αγοράσω μία ζευγαρώστρα με σκοπό να κάνω το πρώτο μου ζευγάρωμα την ανοιξη. Αλλα έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις και απορίες.

Καταρχήν θυληκό δεν έχω αποκτήσει ακόμα:
1.Πόσο καιρό πριν τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να την πάρω έτσι ώστε να ''γνωριστούν'' με τον αρσενικό?

Αφού τελικά αποκτήσω τη ζευγαρώστρα:
2.θα μπορούσα μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα να πάρω τη θυληκιά να την χρησιμοποιήσω χωρίς το χώρισμα και για τα δύο μου αρσενικά καναρίνια? (4 μηνών και 3+ ετών)?
3.Θα ήταν άνετα στη ζευγαρώστρα με αδιαφανές χώρισμα μεταξύ τους? (Λόγω προβλήματος χώρου το χειμώνα)?
4. Στο υπαρχον μου μεγάλο κλουβί μπορώ να βάλω και τα δύο αρσενικά? Είναι 60χ35χ50. (Εγώ προς το όχι γέρνω....)

Όσον αφορά για τη ζευγαρώστρα δεν έχω ιδέα από κανένα διαδυκτιακό κατάστημα. Όποιος μπορεί ας μου στείλει pm με προτάσεις όπως και ενδεικτικά κόστη από κατασκευές.

Σάς κούρασα και πάλι!!! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.....

Καλά να περνάτε

----------


## jk21

την θηλυκια θα την παρεις αμεσα για να την ετοιμασεις εσυ διατροφικα και για να προσαρμοστει σιγα σιγα .οσο πιο αργα παρεις θηλυκια ,τοσο εχεις πιθανοτητα να παρεις πουλακι με καποιο προβλημα . οι εκτροφεις εσωτερικου χωρου ,οσα πουλια βγαζουν προβληματα στην αναπαραγωγη που ξεκινουν ακομα και μεσα δεκεμβρη καποιοι ,τα προωθουν στα πετ σοπ ...

εδω θα καταλαβεις γιατι το πουλι πρεπει να ειναι απο νωρις στα χερια σου 
*Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια*δες και αυτο 



*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*αυτη ειναι μια καλη περιπτωση ζευγαρωστρας





ή κατι τετοιο 


 

οτι σε βολευει καλυτερα 


τον ενα αρσενικο θα τον κρατησεις εκει που τον εχεις με τον αλλο και τελη δεκεμβρη θα μεταφερεις τον ενα στην ζευγαρωστρα που τοσο καιρο θα εχεις μονο του το θηλυκο . το ζευγαρι θα ειναι  με χωρισμα μεχρι  να τα ενωσεις .σε εξωτερικο χωρο καλα ειναι να ενωθουν αρχες μαρτη .αναλογα ...


συμφωνα με τους κανονες εδω μονο φωτο μπορει να βαλει οποιος θελει για να δειξει τον ΧΑΡΗ

----------


## Harisagr

Βασικά θα είναι μόνιμα σε εξωτερικό χώρο εκτός και αν υπαρχει πρόβλημα με το άλλο καναρίνι που θα είναι στο ίδιο μπαλκόνι.

Στο μπαλκόνι έχω βάλει νάυλον περιμετρικά με μηχανισμό τέντας και κλείνει τελέιως χωρίς ρεύματα αέρα. Αφού ακόμα και τα απογευματινά καφεδάκια μας τα πίνουμε εκεί. 
Ή μήπως θα είναι πρόβλημα και η δικία μας παρουσία. Αν είναι έτσι να ετοιμαστώ να διαμορφώσω το χώρο που έχω στο κλιμακοστάσιο...!!!

----------


## jk21

αν τα πουλια τα εχεις σε ενα υψος οχι καταφατσα σας εισαι οκ .τους αρεσει η παρεα .οχι το τσιγαρο ομως !!!

----------


## Harisagr

Κι εμείς έχουμε πρόβλημα με το τσιγάρο!!! Οπότε μια χαρα πιστευω θα είναι αφού θέλουν και παρέα....

----------


## panos70

Οχι θα σας συνηθισουν και θα κελαηδανε η θα κανουν τι δουλεια τους ειστε δεν εισστε εκει

----------


## Harisagr

Αν υποθέσουμε οτι παίρνω την 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα που ειναι στις παραπανω φωτογραφίες και ότι όλα πανε καλά με τη γέννα (ή γέννες εχω μπερδευτεί), πόσο καιρό θα πρέπει να μείνουν μαζί νεοσσοί και ζευγαρι στο ίδιο κλουβί? Πρέπει να αλλάξουν κάποια στιγμή?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ενοχλουν το ζευγαρι και δεν υπαρχει το χωρισμα στην μεση ,ακομα και 2 μηνων ,εκτος αν εχεις καποια αντιστοιχου μηκους ή μεγαλυτερη σαν κλουβα πτησης .σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα αφαιρεθουν οταν θα τρωνε (τα παρατηρεις ενα ενα ξεχωριστα ) μονα τους σπορους και οχι μονο αυγοτροφη .τις πρωτες μερες να ειναι καπου κοντα γιατι καποια λογω χαρακτηρα στρεσσαρονται οταν χωριζουν απο τους γονεις και μετα απο καμμια βδομαδα απομακρυνεις αν θες το κλουβι τους πχ πανω το ενα κατω το αλλο .αν ενοχλουν (αποδεδειγμενα τους γονεις και εκεινοι τσακωνονται μαζι τους )τοτε τα χωριζεις και νωριτερα ειτε με τον πατερα τους ειτε μονα τους (εξαρταται την χρονικη στιγμη και αν η καναρα κλωσσα ηδη τα επομενα όχι ) αλλα σιγουρα στο ενα μερος της ζευγαρωστρας ,βαζοντας απλα το χωρισμα και μονο αν εξασφαλισουμε πρωτα οτι ο πατερας ταιζει κανονικα ολα τους (αν ειναι χωρια τους ) ή η μανα δεν παρατα τα αυγα (αν τα μικρα ειναι με τον πατερα και η μανα μονη )

----------


## Harisagr

Θα ηταν καλό για τα πουλιά μου να πάρω μια 90αρα τριπλή ζευγαρώστρα και να τη χρησιμοποιήσω σαν διπλή?

----------


## panos70

Και αυτο γινετε και σαν μια 60αρα και ενα κλουβακι 30 ποντων , το θεμα ειναι πως εσυ θελεις να εχεις τα πουλια σου, οι δικες μου ειναι ολες   60αρες

----------


## Harisagr

Τα προτιμώ σε 60αρα. Αλλα στην τιμή που βρίσκω στη Λάρισα την 60αρα βρισκω σε e-shop την 90αρα. Γι αυτο αναρωτιεμαι....

----------


## Gardelius

> Τα προτιμώ σε 60αρα. Αλλα στην τιμή που βρίσκω στη Λάρισα την 60αρα βρισκω σε e-shop την 90αρα. Γι αυτο αναρωτιεμαι....


Αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα, παρε την 90αρα!!! Μακραν,...θα χεις <άπλα>...δεν ειναι και λιγο!!!!  :Cool0037:

----------


## panos70

Ναι αλα υπολογισε και τα μεταφορικα + 7 εως 10 ευρω

----------


## Harisagr

> Ναι αλα υπολογισε και τα μεταφορικα + 7 εως 10 ευρω


και παλι συμφερει

----------


## panos70

Τοτε να την παρεις

----------


## Gardelius

Χαρη, αν μπορεις στειλε μου με π.μ. τις λεπτομερειες!! Να δω μηπως κανω και εγω καμια αγορα!!! Σ ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων. ::

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικά βρηκα την 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα που λεγαμε σε πολύ καλή τιμή και την περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες. Μια ερώτηση. Μπορώ να βάλω μαζι τα δύο αρσενικά που έχω για ευκολία τους χειμερινούς μήνες αλλά και για να κάνω μια καλή καθαριότητα στα κλουβιά που είναι μέχρι τώρα? Λέτε να υπάρχουν τσακωμοί. Να τα βάλω και αν έχουν προβλημα να βάλω οπτικό χώρισμα?

----------


## lefteris13

> Τελικά βρηκα την 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα που λεγαμε σε πολύ καλή τιμή και την περιμένω τις επόμενες μέρες. Μια ερώτηση. Μπορώ να βάλω μαζι τα δύο αρσενικά που έχω για ευκολία τους χειμερινούς μήνες αλλά και για να κάνω μια καλή καθαριότητα στα κλουβιά που είναι μέχρι τώρα? Λέτε να υπάρχουν τσακωμοί. Να τα βάλω και αν έχουν προβλημα να βάλω οπτικό χώρισμα?


ναι βαλτα μαζι στην 60αρα και αν τσακωνονται πολυ ή δεν κελαηδανε, διαχωρισε τα με το οπτικο χωρισμα.

----------


## Harisagr

Έτσι θα κανω μάλλον. Πιστευω να ειναι ανετα γι αυτους τους δυο μήνες. Πάντως σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο ανετα απο τα τωρινά κλουβιά τους.

----------


## panos70

Οχι να μην κανεις ετσι να βαλεις το οπτικο χωρισμα στη μεση και μετα βαλτα μεσα ,για να σου κελαηδανε και για να μην υπαρχουν τσακωμοι,γιατι θα πρεπει το ενα να κυριαρχηση  του αλλου

----------


## Harisagr

Λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Είναι και τα δυο ιδιας ηλικίας. Απλά ηθελα για λίγο έστω καιρό να έχουν χώρο να ασκηθούν και να πετανε πιο ανετα

----------


## Harisagr

Αυριο ερχεται η ζευγαρωστρα και λεω για κανα δυο μερες τελικά να τα εχω μαζί.

----------


## Gardelius

> Λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Είναι και τα δυο ιδιας ηλικίας. Απλά ηθελα για λίγο έστω καιρό να έχουν χώρο να ασκηθούν και να πετανε πιο ανετα


Φιλε, για τα δυο αρσενικα μιλαμε? ΑΝ ναι με χωρισμα τα εχω και εγω!! Δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.... :Big Grin:

----------


## lefteris13

οταν υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος ειναι ενταξει τα πουλια..οι περισσοτεροι αν οχι ολοι οι εκτροφεις που πανε κ σε διαγωνισμους, εχουν τα αρσενικα-επιβητορες ολους μαζι σε κλουβες το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα του χρονου, ξεχωριστα κρατανε επιλεγμενα πουλια οπως δασκαλους, στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο χωριζονται για να ετοιμαστουν κλπ..ισως δεν μπορουν και δεν κρατανε ή δεν το προτιμουν να χουν τα αρσενικα καθε ενα ξεχωριστα σε κλουβακι...τωρα εσυ Χαρη, 2 πουλακια εχεις, βαλτα μαζι κ αν δεν τσακωνονται και κελαηδανε μπορεις να τα διατηρησεις ετσι ή μετα βαλε χωρισμα.εσυ επιλεγεις, εξαρταται κ απο τα πουλια, αλλα αρσενικα μπορει να τα πανε καλα μεταξυ τους, αλλα να σκοτωνονται..ειναι κ στον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι για δυο αρσενικα μιλάω. Πιστευω παλι οτι ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρων των πουλιών και οχι κατι που μπορουμε να ειμαστε απολυτα σιγουροι. Γι αυτο κι εγω θα επιλεξω την ολιγοημερη δοκιμη.

----------


## Harisagr

Ηρθε τελικά η ζευγαρώστρα και έχει μόνο ένα κάτοικο μέσα. Τον ασθενή μας. Θα του κανει καλό πιστεύω όμως. Μετά απο δύο ημέρες αναγνώρισης αρχισε να συνηθίζει. Πετάει πιο πολύ και είναι καλύτερα απο το προηγούμνο κλουβάκι του. Επίσης χαίρεται ιδιαίτερα την καινούργια μπανιέρα.

Να και μερικές φωτό....

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα καθαρα και τακτοποιημενα!!! αρχοντας ειναι!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Ευχαριστω παιδια. Προσπαθω πάντα για το καλύτερο για τους φίλους μου!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ καλη η ζευγαρωστρα!!!!! Φιλε, ειναι πολυ ομορφα ολα!!! Πολλα Μπραβο!!!

----------


## xarhs

ολα στην εντελεια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

ολα μια χαρα,καθαρα και τακτοποιημενα. βγαλε ομως το μεσσαιο κλαρακι και τα αλλα 2 βαλτα οσο πιο μακρια γινεται ωστε να μην πηδαει απο κλαρακι σε κλαρακι θα ειναι καλυτερα για αυτον.

----------


## δημητρα

> οταν υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος ειναι ενταξει τα πουλια..οι περισσοτεροι αν οχι ολοι οι εκτροφεις που πανε κ σε διαγωνισμους, εχουν τα αρσενικα-επιβητορες ολους μαζι σε κλουβες το μεγαλυτερο διαστημα του χρονου, ξεχωριστα κρατανε επιλεγμενα πουλια οπως δασκαλους, στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο χωριζονται για να ετοιμαστουν κλπ..ισως δεν μπορουν και δεν κρατανε ή δεν το προτιμουν να χουν τα αρσενικα καθε ενα ξεχωριστα σε κλουβακι...τωρα εσυ Χαρη, 2 πουλακια εχεις, βαλτα μαζι κ αν δεν τσακωνονται και κελαηδανε μπορεις να τα διατηρησεις ετσι ή μετα βαλε χωρισμα.εσυ επιλεγεις, εξαρταται κ απο τα πουλια, αλλα αρσενικα μπορει να τα πανε καλα μεταξυ τους, αλλα να σκοτωνονται..ειναι κ στον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου


και εγω σε κλουβα εχω 4 αρσενικα μαζι, δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα, ενταξει καμια ψιλη πεφτει, αλλα ολα καλα δοξα τον θεο. ειναι στον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου αλλα αμα συνηθησει το ενα το αλλο θα ειναι μια χαρα. 

υγ θα βαλω βιντεο (αν μπορεσω) που κελαηδανε και τα 4 το καθενα στο κλαρακι του.

----------


## Harisagr

> ολα μια χαρα,καθαρα και τακτοποιημενα. βγαλε ομως το μεσσαιο κλαρακι και τα αλλα 2 βαλτα οσο πιο μακρια γινεται ωστε να μην πηδαει απο κλαρακι σε κλαρακι θα ειναι καλυτερα για αυτον.


Θα το βγάλω αν και δεν το χρησιμοποιεί ποτέ. Το εβαλα στην αρχή γιατί του έβαλα μπανάκι και ηταν πολύ βρεγμένος και δεν μπορούσε να ανεβει ψηλά.

----------

